# Volvo S40 v's Citroen C5 - which one?



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

Am in a bit of a quandry!

Had planned on getting a 05 S40 1.6D - the obe with teh full leather etc etc. Was looking at other 1.6 diesels (focus, C5 and 407) but had pretty much decided on the S40.

That is until yesterday when I took both out for a test drive! Now I'm not sure which to go with. Both are fantastic drives. The C5 has a good bit more boot room etc but am not sure whether it will retain it's value as good as a volvo.

Any one got any advice for me?

Thanks


----------



## MM3 (25 Jan 2006)

Funny - just been looking at similar chttps://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculatorars for my wife albeit petrol ones, a 1.8 s40 se versus a 2.0 accord.  s40 is great to drive and the spec is superb, but felt that the interior and boot space was quite limited so went with the accord - if the boot space isn't a big issue then I'd definitely go the s40.  

I would also imagine the s40 would have a much better resale value than the citroen - you'll get a good idea by doing a VRT enquiry on one year old versions of both and compare the two - https://www.ros.ie/VRTEnquiryServlet/showCarCalculator.

M


----------



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

The boot space might be an issue as we are planning to have a few sprogs!! - possibly even this year. Know what you mean about the space in general - felt quite cramped in the Volvo.

Unfortunately - have just found out that the spec that is in the C5 that I drove has only just been brought out thus meaning that I won't get one with all the leather trimming in an 05 model!


----------



## RS2K (25 Jan 2006)

The Volvo is a bit smaller, but it will hold value.

C5's depreciate so fast it's not funny.


----------



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

Thats what I was afraid of hearing!


----------



## jdf (25 Jan 2006)

The Volvo is just a tarted up Ford Focus while the C5 is actually in the class above that again so is more comparable against the Mondeo size wise. 

Price wise they are in the same bracket of course as Volvo is a premium brand.


----------



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

So JDF which would you go for?


----------



## jdf (25 Jan 2006)

I'd take the C5, but only because I like Citroens and space is important to me.

The Volvo looks nice but I just can't get past paying that much for a tarted up Ford.

If you're going to be putting baby seats into the car then you need to pay attention to the leg room in the back seat. 

Also you need to have a reasonably large boot if you want to take push chairs and high chairs and travel cots and all the other stuff that kids "need" these days if you are going anywhere. Try that stuff and then luggage for even a weekend break in an S40? I struggle with an Octavia and it has a massive boot.


----------



## MM3 (25 Jan 2006)

Ned_ie said:
			
		

> The boot space might be an issue as we are planning to have a few sprogs!! - possibly even this year. Know what you mean about the space in general - felt quite cramped in the Volvo.


Ok - then I wouldn't consider an s40 , we just had a baby  and thats the reason we discounted it, we had a golf and according to the brochures the s40 only has 7 extra cubic litres of space. 

M


----------



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

So what did you go for in the end?


----------



## MM3 (25 Jan 2006)

Ned_ie said:
			
		

> So what did you go for in the end?



05 Accord Sport - its a 2 litre petrol , very nice to drive and good interior and boot space.  Probably not for you as it looks like you want a diesel , we don't do enough miles to justify one.

M


----------



## RS2K (25 Jan 2006)

Ford Focus C-Max TDCI is the one to go for


----------



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

not going to happen I'm afraid RS2K!!!


----------



## RS2K (25 Jan 2006)

Only kidding


----------



## Ned_ie (25 Jan 2006)

Am still in a quandry though! really like both cars so have no idea what to do!!!!!


----------



## RS2K (25 Jan 2006)

V50 Volvo? Bigger boot.


----------



## eggerb (8 Mar 2006)

What about the new VW Passat?


----------



## Ned_ie (8 Mar 2006)

the onl;y thing is the 05 models around are nearly all the old style. plus the engine is a 1.9 diesel. I am looking at the 1.6 of the Volvo and Citroen


----------



## Ned_ie (8 Mar 2006)

Just thinking on this again - what about the Peugot 407? any comments?


----------



## icantbelieve (8 Mar 2006)

A friend in work had a C5 and hated it, absolutely hated it, he moved on to a honda accord and sings its praises. Personally I think the accord is a great car, apparently honda have made millions of this type of engine and not had even one recall, now that's impressive.


----------



## Ned_ie (8 Mar 2006)

They are supposed to be fantastic but the diesel one is a 2.2l. Like I can afford the insurance and tax on that!!!!


----------



## eggerb (9 Mar 2006)

Like the S40 myself but have heard it described as a suped-up Focus as its built on the same platform and/or engine (?).


----------



## larry1 (9 Mar 2006)

Both have bad resale value, especially the Volvo. Wouldn't touch either with a barge pole.. lean towards vw/audi/bmw


----------



## RS2K (9 Mar 2006)

I don't agree larry1.

Big French have has some of the lowest retained values, and I expect a C5 to perform considerably worse than an S40 in this regard. 

VW are overpriced and have some enormous servicing costs. None too reliable in certain guises either. Seen as a premium brand when in reality they are not.

Audi/BMW are even more overpriced.

Just my opinion btw.


----------



## RS2K (9 Mar 2006)

Ned_ie said:
			
		

> Just thinking on this again - what about the Peugot 407? any comments?



Better than a C5 imho.


----------



## Carpenter (9 Mar 2006)

RS2K said:
			
		

> I don't agree larry1.
> 
> Big French have has some of the lowest retained values, and I expect a C5 to perform considerably worse than an S40 in this regard.
> 
> ...


 
Interesting debate RS2K, what would you go for in this class, what represents the best all rounder?


----------



## Ned_ie (9 Mar 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> Interesting debate RS2K, what would you go for in this class, what represents the best all rounder?


 
Good point - I think my range of cars is increasing instead of decreasing - AGH!

That compuounded with the fact that I can't sell my opwn priivately now means I'll have to trade instead of going to UK!

Sometimes you wish someone would just hand you a car and say "there you go -  off you pop now!"


----------



## RS2K (9 Mar 2006)

Carpenter said:
			
		

> Interesting debate RS2K, what would you go for in this class, what represents the best all rounder?



Personal view only, but I'd avoid big French cars, irrespective of pricing, equipment, & comfort. 407 is the best of them.

If he's buying new, he's going to get hit, both on his trade in value, and depreciation on the new car.

No car is immune from that, even Mercs and BMW's. The "cost to change" one of these for a new one after a couple of years might shock some people too.

I reckon the ideal  answer is for him to sell his own privately, and buy a fresh used car.

If it has to be new I'd go for a V50 of those mentioned.

Off topic but I sold my car last night, and will be ordering something really silly later on today  I benefit from a manufacturers employees scheme, which makes these things financially possible.


----------



## olddog (10 Mar 2006)

Ned_ie said:
			
		

> Good point - I think my range of cars is increasing instead of decreasing - AGH!



The 1.6D in the Volvo & C5 are the same unit.

FWIW the Mazda 3 1.6D also uses this engine. Have you considered it ?

Also, how about the 1.7D ISUZU engine that is used by GM in Astra & previous model Honda Civic ( sold in UK & N.I. )

BTW .. Does the new Civic come with a diesel option ?


----------



## wobbie (10 Mar 2006)

Why not look at the scoda range ? I have a 1.9TDI for the last few years and really love it, space not an issue, great engine and runs on fumes (60 miles per gallon). The new range TDI have a 140bhp model, fully loaded, leather etc. for < €30,000.

It's a no brainer (Just get over the badge issue)


----------



## RS2K (10 Mar 2006)

Skoda name is still a bad one, despite people talking it up.

Terrible resale values abound too.


----------

